# Animated furry clips



## sateva9822 (Mar 30, 2008)

Sare some of your favorite you tube furry themed goodies...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck14LKBI9GM&eurl=http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Furrys


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 31, 2008)

Haha, that was relatively amusing.


----------



## ADF (Mar 31, 2008)

Old Sabrina video.


----------



## Hakar (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool, never seen that before.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 31, 2008)

ADF's was cute, i liked it, and Sateva's was wow, quite the commercial.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm7oNlDlIe8


----------



## Hornwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

More animations by the genius that is Eric Schwartz

http://www.randelshofer.ch/animations/anims/nav_eric_w_schwartzVE.html

(Down the left hand side there are loads of Amy and Sabrina anims. OOH and Clarissa Cat and Flip the Frog too)


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 6, 2008)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/viewer.php?id=223809&key=GzUcSxXzltOzFxbStiN2YwNDkxOWY1QjA0NTIrMl9xNWI1NzE7Qjg2QlYxOzJWNjJiODI0ZjYrVnFfOTcxbTk5MjM3OTg1OQ%3D%3D

^^


----------

